# Could genetically modified crops be killing bees?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

It's an editorial, not a real article, but it raises a point. Maybe that's what's killing the bees, maybe not, but the experts should consider the possibility.

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/03/10/HOG5FOH9VQ1.DTL


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link. We have been wondering that very thing ourselves. Glad to know we are not the only ones.
Joanie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would have to say it is a possibility. if i remember the news i saw on tv, the bees affected by the latest collapse disorder have problems with their digestive system. that would make altered pollen a potential factor in the problem. they also suggested virus issues, but cannot put a finger on that one. IMHO, that puts more support on the side of those that feel pollen is a factor.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a link on another message board that suggests a type of microwave signal that is now being used only in the U.S. may be disorienting the bees so they cannot find their way back to their hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The people doing the research have already looked at those things listed above and ruled them out. 
News papers don't have to print the whole truth to sell news papers all they have to do is imply it could happen.

Check the cyberbee.com/edu link for the lattest up date from the people doing the research on this CCD problem.

 Al


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i thought about radar as a possibility as well. that would explain lost bees, but what about the digestive tract disorder? there has been enough research into virus and mites, etc. that you would think they could tell if it were a problem that folks have already been seeing over the last few decades. 

i have heard this is happening in australia as well. being an ally, they may be using similar radar. that lends support to radar as a cause.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Keep it together.


----------



## buzzboy (Sep 26, 2006)

combinations people. In my(and the peoples that I read) experience...things like this are usually the result of many different and some not so different factors acting in combination.
I suppose we will all just have to wait and see.
Happy beekeeping.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ttt


----------

